# The Weather



## Johnny b

Just checked out the Weather Channel.
I couldn't believe what is instore for eastern US to Canada this afternoon.
Big weather from the hurricane down Florida way all the way up north to Canada.
Haven't seen a weather pattern like that in many years.

And notice Central America and Baja.

That's a lot of weather.

You guys and gals down Florida way, be safe.

Weather Channel radar link:
https://weather.com/weather/radar/interactive/l/45459:4:US?layer=radar


----------



## Johnny b

Also pan over the Atlantic to see some more interesting patterns.


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## Johnny b

That one was really nasty.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...nger-than-katrina-andrew-landfall/1600168002/

This morning in southwestern Ohio, temps are in the low 40's

Currently here's what that storm looks like on radar:










What a difference a day makes.
My sister lives in Connecticut so she's probably seeing a bit of that rain and some wind about now.


----------



## Johnny b

Also interesting is how the weather around the world can change in just 6 short hours. Here's current versus a six hour projection:


----------



## Johnny b

Current temps around the US


----------



## Johnny b

Some cool wet days ahead for Ohio
The last lawn mowing day approaches.


----------



## Johnny b

The grass still grows, I procrastinated, and the weather outlook for my locale (Dayton Oh )doesn't look that good for lawn mowing or leaf removal from the gutters.
Maybe next Tuesday?


----------



## RT

The weather thing here was like a 30 degree bomb...not a gentle transition to autumn, It was 90 for the high and 70 by night ( +, with heat index) and then, just overnight it was 60's high and 30's low, with wind chill...
but so it it goes, 

Some years have seen 40 degree swing betwixt day and night but it seems summer to winter, and winter to summer...it just seems rather abrupt to me.... not enough autumn, nor spring time.


----------



## RT

And speaking of the weather, has any else noticed The Weather Channel changed?

In my case there's no local info that used to scroll on the bottom screen, but now only shows info for the larger cities across the country. And there used to be a side panel on the right that would show my area's radar alternating with current temp and sun rise/set times, that's no longer local either.

I haven't seen "Local on the Eights" that's actually local, the way they did before.
This has been so for about a month, I'd guess.

We had a Tornado Warning for my county last week and The Weather Channel was absolutely useless... no scrolling banner appeared that I saw, even though the channel was interrupted by the Emergency Alert System advising of the warning.
But TWC gave nothing.

At least the local news stations broke their regular programming to track the storm, in real time.

This gripe might need it's own thread....


----------



## RT

Well, the next day or so after I posted that gripe, TWC went back to (more or less) normal.
Am now getting actual local info.

It's going to get cold, suddenly.


----------



## Johnny b

Looks like a cold November in my area. Hope it gets revised upward a bit.


----------



## Johnny b

Glad I cut the lawn and cleaned out the gutters, already.
Guess it's time to drain the fuel out of my motorcycle


----------



## Johnny b

World weather map for today;


----------



## Johnny b

It begins :up:
First snowfall of the season for south-west Ohio. 

Too warm to stick this morning, but forecast is up to an inch accumulation today.


----------



## valis

sub freezing here...which is obv odd in S Tex....is what it is.

Kid loves it. but he is 16 and has calories to burn


----------



## Professionalgirl

Johnny b said:


> Just checked out the Weather Channel.
> I couldn't believe what is instore for eastern US to Canada this afternoon.
> Big weather from the hurricane down Florida way all the way up north to Canada.
> Haven't seen a weather pattern like that in many years.
> 
> And notice Central America and Baja.
> 
> That's a lot of weather.
> 
> You guys and gals down Florida way, be safe.
> 
> Weather Channel radar link:
> https://weather.com/weather/radar/interactive/l/45459:4:US?layer=radar


I have relatives and a few friends in Florida. I hope they stay safe.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Just recently here in PA we had a major snow blizzard whiteout with Lake Effect Snow and 16 inches that buried our van, and just the other day we had pea sized hail that transformed to rain, and caused slippery conditions so we salted our steps and porch deck! It's freezing here in PA Brrrr🥶

I do love the beautiful snow though. It's nice to have for Christmas. It probably won't stick around for Christmas with our luck but at least there was something positive about the blizzard.


----------



## Johnny b

Looks like some bad weather forecast for my area.










It's that freezing rain that concerns me the most.


----------



## lochlomonder

We're "enjoying" a blizzard currently, with a temp of 9F and a wind chill of -22F. My dog loves it, but I'm not a particular fan


----------



## 2twenty2

lochlomonder said:


> We're "enjoying" a blizzard currently, with a temp of 9F and a wind chill of -22F. My dog loves it, but I'm not a particular fan


That is cocococold


----------



## lochlomonder

It's not the coldest we've had either. We've been down to -30F temps and -50F wind chills. It's like being stung by a swarm of hornets walking out into that, and frostbite can occur within 5 minutes for exposed skin. Yeah, it's fun living here 🤣


----------



## 2twenty2

Winter Storm Warning for my area


----------



## Johnny b

For me in Ohio, it's the issue of ice damage to trees, powerlines and bad drivers.
It's supposed to go to 50 deg today and ice storms tomorrow.


I'll double check my portable generator and gasoline supply.
Already stocked up on necessities, but weather changes back and forth so much in Ohio, prepping in winter isn't a big deal.

Guess it's almost time to put on the long-johns, though


----------



## Johnny b

Fortunately, there wasn't much freezing rain today.
But....
Yeah, but.....
It's snowing like crazy out there now.

I cleaned the ice off my truck so i wouldn't have to dig through it tomorrow.
Now all I have to deal with, I hope, is deep snow tomorrow.
Mail hasn't come.
The road out front, a state highway, looks in bad shape already and it hasn't been snowing for much more than 45 minutes. Traffic is at a creep.
I haven't heard or seen a snow plow and there's no evidence of any salt laid down.

Thank goodness I have a 4 wheel drive vehicle.

Weather Channel is calling for 3 to 6 inches but their radar projects the storm path on us till past midnight. Brrrrrr.


----------



## valis

We already got ice on overpasses down here. Our week of winter lol.


----------



## PeterOz

84 F here


----------



## RT

I once heard this story (of questionable source) where a fortunate fellow retired to Hawaii to a very nice place with a splendid ocean view, a verltable paradise.
And After about 9 months there he woke up one morning, looked out the window and said:
"Oh hell, another goddam beautiful day..."


----------



## 2twenty2

Spring??? 😲


----------



## Johnny b

It's all of a sudden a bit nippy in sw Ohio, too
A little warmer here. 41 F (5 C) at the moment.
It was in the low 70's F just a few days ago.


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night we had a dumping of at least 8 inches of heavy wet snow that weighed the trees down so much that branches broke and the power went off around 3:30 a.m. I realized it around 5:00 a.m. Of course it has to happen the day after my sump pump starts pumping and I had to empty the pit by pail from 5:00 a.m. until the power came back on around 10:30 a.m. Thank goodness the flow wasn't at its maximum so I was able to stop for a breather without it filling up too much more. I think it was more because we had heavy rain before and after the snow rather than the French drain around the house thawing. What an awful way to start a day and dealing with a new puppy in the house at the same time wasn't easy either.


----------



## valis

Man...i love spring sniw, but yeah, its heavy. Sorry to hear about all the issues but you still gotta bury Cassie head-first into the snow.

Sorta a rite of passage.


----------



## Cookiegal

The power just went off again.


----------



## Cookiegal

Back on again. Geez.


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> you still gotta bury Cassie head-first into the snow.


She was so nervous with all the noise of tractors and snow falling from trees, etc. etc. It's good snowball snow so I tried throwing a few for her but she wasn't interested.


----------



## valis

your mistake was 'for' her.....should be 'at' her. 

One of my goldens growing up was dense enough to bend light and loved LOVED tennis balls. During a big snow to keep him occupied for a few hours, just pack a snow ball and toss it. He'll be looking for it until he gets hungry.

Funny thing is, the barn cats were just as fun to play with in the snow. They wouldn't quite line up for a sleigh ride but all of sudden they are on there with you. And I can't tell if they liked or detested snowballs....we would toss (not peg) a snowball at them and the end result was sorta akin to Luke Skywalker vs the Death Star. 

But yeah....snow and pets (and ESPECIALLY pets who are experiencing their first snow, spring or not) is a blast.


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> your mistake was 'for' her.....should be 'at' her.


I'll try that next time.


----------



## valis

Lol...let us know the outcome. 10 gets you 1 you get a partial backflip and a bad landing.


----------



## Cookiegal

LOL! She is quite acrobatic.


----------



## crjdriver

Here is is 75F today and snow on Monday 
There is nothing like spring in the mountains.


----------



## Johnny b

Currently 40 F and snowing.


----------



## jimi

70° on Friday, snow predicted for tommorow 😳


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Johnny b

Really bad weather in the making:

* Historic blizzard likely as severe storms threaten millions for 4th week in a row *
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/weathe...orms-threaten-millions-4th-week-row-rcna23843



> For the fourth week in a row, the continental United States will experience a multi-day severe weather outbreak.
> 
> .....it will affect areas farther north, stretching into the Central Plains, Upper Midwest and Great Lakes, which have not hit by the other outbreaks.
> 
> .....the event this week will also be more complex than the others, with several factors that could complicate the forecast in terms of storm placement, leading to lower confidence forecast overall compared to the other events.


----------



## valis

And here we are hitting 90F.

Glad the climate is stable at least.


----------



## Cookiegal

We've had a lot of rain but today is nice and it's warming up. But Manitoba is bracing for the worst blizzard in decades that could dump from 12" to 20" inches in most areas and up to 30" in the higher elevations on the Western side (because a higher elevation in most of Manitoba would be a foot higher than everywhere else  ). The weather has been really screwed up everywhere it seems.


----------



## crjdriver

It is near the middle of Apr and it is 22F this morning 
These are temps we normally see in Feb.


----------



## Cookiegal

We're supposed to go up to 55F today.


----------



## Johnny b

Supposed to go to low 70's today in SW Ohio.
Skies are currently clear.


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## crjdriver

I lied; the temp shown on my computer was 22F. My temp/atomic clock showed the actual temp outside my house as 21F.


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## lochlomonder

We had 9" of snow dumped on us yesterday, after blizzard conditions developed through Tuesday afternoon. I feel more depressed than Marvin the Paranoid Android.


----------



## 2twenty2

lochlomonder said:


> We had 9" of snow dumped on us yesterday, after blizzard conditions developed through Tuesday afternoon. I feel more depressed than Marvin the Paranoid Android.


That sounds like the Great White North weather


----------



## lochlomonder

2twenty2 said:


> That sounds like the Great White North weather


Yup, lucky us!


----------



## Gr3iz

And all we had were tornado warnings and severe electrical storms last night ...

Today, 60-ish and sunny.


----------



## renegade600

Gr3iz said:


> And all we had were tornado warnings and severe electrical storms last night ...
> 
> Today, 60-ish and sunny.


same here. but at least it was not as bad as a couple of weeks ago nor as bad as they predicted. The weather service brought in a lot of equipment to study the storm. Bet the left a bit disappointed.


----------



## renegade600

unexpected weather tonight. golf ball size hail, flooding, two tornado warnings, and more about an hour ago otherwise it is nice and warm  Hope no damage to the car, don't look like it but will not know for sure until morning. Good thing the rain stopped, another 15 minutes of it would have made it inside. oh well...


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Johnny b

...










Snow tomorrow? yuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Johnny b

Snow is close this morning:


----------



## Johnny b

Now it's snowing.
A wet snow and melts as soon as it lands.


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Cookiegal

Today we're supposed to get up to around 48F and sunny but then the long range forecast is saying rain every day next week except for Tuesday.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Today we're supposed to get up to around 48F and sunny but then the long range forecast is saying rain every day next week except for Tuesday.


Spring showers bring May flowers 🙂


----------



## Cookiegal

I think the saying is April Showers bring May flowers and our April is sure living up to that although a lot of it has been snow too.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> I think the saying is *April Showers* bring May flowers and our April is sure living up to that although a lot of it has been snow too.


Oops, you're right. I was close though. I had the "showers" part. 😁


----------



## Cookiegal

The showers have been pretty much all Spring so far here anyway.


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Cookiegal

Our forecast has improved. It's supposed to go up to 61F this afternoon with rain but then sunny and 55F tomorrow. Wednesday wet snow and 39F and then Thursday sunny and 43F and Friday suny and 46F.


----------



## Tildy

from a friend in Winnipeg.....


----------



## 2twenty2

🥶 That looks cacacacold


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## 2twenty2

...















It is snowing here this morning


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Cookiegal

Seems like we're in for a string of great sunny, warm weather. It starts in the mid 50s today and tomorrow, then into the mid to high 60s Monday and Tuesday and eventually into the 70s by Wednesday, Thursday and Friday. Looks like I'll have to fire up the A/C.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Seems like we're in for a string of great sunny, warm weather. It starts in the mid 50s today and tomorrow, then into the mid to high 60s Monday and Tuesday and eventually into the 70s by Wednesday, Thursday and Friday. Looks like I'll have to fire up the A/C.


...


----------



## Cookiegal

And so it continues. Now they're saying 77 for Friday and 81 for Saturday and Sunday. We're actually in a dry spell right now which is odd for this time of year when we usually still have snow on the ground and melting going on.


----------



## crjdriver

It has been a very cool/cold spring here. Normally we are in the low to mid 70s in May; snowed last night. Today temp is supposed to get all the way up to 45F  I think we had one day this spring where I could open windows. 

I wonder if this is the global cooling I was told would happen 50yr ago


----------



## Cookiegal

crjdriver said:


> I wonder if this is the global cooling I was told would happen 50yr ago


Yeah maybe things will get reversed and the cold North will become the new warm South and vice versa.


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Cookiegal

88/feels like 93 today. This is the last day of the streak but it was unusual for this time of year and broke many records. Tomorrow we go back to normal temperatures (around 70 with light rain, which we need badly now).


----------



## Cookiegal

So we went from airconditioning at 91F to putting the heat back on at 10F this morning. Tonight it's supposed to go down to 39F with a chance of wet snow. Go figure.


----------



## Gr3iz

If you don't like the weather -- Just wait :10 ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> If you don't like the weather -- Just wait :10 ...


That's about right.


----------



## Tildy

Floods in Manitoba--devastating


----------



## Cookiegal

We had severe thunderstorms go through Ontario and Quebec on Saturday that left 10 people dead (mostly in Ontario) and extensive widespread damage. My power was off for 31 hours but I was on the lucky side of that as some will be out for weeks. A tree fell on a street near me (I'm in a small rural community and the streets are just dirt roads and close together so it was near me) that pulled wires down and ripped the electrical installations and masts off of three houses on that street alone. Thankfully, I'm on a different line from them and they are still without and probably will be for a week or so while they get electricians (try to find one available right now) to repair their installations before Hydro Quebec can reconnect them.

Thankfully I didn't suffer any damage or lose any food although I will discard a couple of things out of an abundance of caution. I was able to get some ice at the grocery store and stuff stayed frozen enough until the power came back on.

https://montreal.ctvnews.ca/some-qu...erely-damaged-power-lines-are-fixed-1.5915565

They are saying we had what's called a "Derecho", which I'd never heard of until now.

https://www.weather.gov/lmk/derecho

Hydro-Quebec is reporting that the damage is worse that the famous ice storm of 1998 that we had in Quebec (some of you may have heard of that) so this is huge.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/ice-storm-1998-1.4469977


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> We had severe thunderstorms go through Ontario and Quebec on Saturday that left 10 people dead (mostly in Ontario) and extensive widespread damage. My power was off for 31 hours but I was on the lucky side of that as some will be out for weeks. A tree fell on a street near me (I'm in a small rural community and the streets are just dirt roads and close together so it was near me) that pulled wires down and ripped the electrical installations and masts off of three houses on that street alone. Thankfully, I'm on a different line from them and they are still without and probably will be for a week or so while they get electricians (try to find one available right now) to repair their installations before Hydro Quebec can reconnect them.
> 
> Thankfully I didn't suffer any damage or lose any food although I will discard a couple of things out of an abundance of caution. I was able to get some ice at the grocery store and stuff stayed frozen enough until the power came back on.
> 
> https://montreal.ctvnews.ca/some-qu...erely-damaged-power-lines-are-fixed-1.5915565
> 
> *They are saying we had what's called a "Derecho", which I'd never heard of until now.*
> 
> https://www.weather.gov/lmk/derecho
> 
> Hydro-Quebec is reporting that the damage is worse that the famous ice storm of 1998 that we had in Quebec (some of you may have heard of that) so this is huge.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/ice-storm-1998-1.4469977


What the heck?! Like you I've never heard of a storm called a "Derecho"


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> Like you I've never heard of a storm called a "Derecho"


Yeah, I'm surprised we've never heard of it too. You'd think with all the storms over the years there would have been some mention of it.


----------



## 2twenty2

Toronto weather...................


----------



## Gr3iz

Memphis weather:

*Bloody hot! *;-)

I was just out there doing some yard work and sweating my tucas off!


----------



## renegade600

It is 82 degrees and feels like 86 about 45 minutes from Memphis


----------



## Gr3iz

So you understand ... ;-)


----------



## crjdriver

HOT 99F or if you are inclined to Celsius, 37C. It is very dry with the dew point at 27F or -3C. Cools off very well at night. This morning, it was 52F on my way to the gym.


----------



## 2twenty2

Toronto weather...................


----------



## Gr3iz

Memphis ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Toronto weather..................


----------



## Gr3iz

Today ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Toronto weather...


----------



## 2twenty2

Toronto weather..................


----------



## 2twenty2

Toronto......................................


----------



## Gr3iz

And here:









I hear thunder rumbling outside right now ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Right now it's 29C (84F) with 56% humidity and a "feeling like" of 37C (99F)! Make it stop! 😡


----------



## RT

Should be raining (or showering) right now, but it's not...
darn phony fake news radar... 😜


----------



## 2twenty2

** **Weather Alert**! **

*









https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...after-torrential-rain-swamps-parts-of-ontario*


----------



## 2twenty2

Toronto ....................................


----------



## 2twenty2

Ottawa......................................


----------



## 2twenty2

Strange beautiful rainbow

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/en/video/FhG1II4J?playlist=cmZCH3Jb


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Gr3iz

And here ...


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Cookiegal

It was supposed to be nice today and no rain in the forecast but it's raining. Go figure. Even looking at the weather page is shows sunny with a bit of cloud. Soooooooooo accurate.  

Took Cassie out to play as I thought it was just overcast but it was a misty rain and then it turned into light rain. But we ended up playing in the rain since I had all the stuff with me. We play soccer, it's so cute. She actually throws the ball to me and I kick it away and she retrieves it and throws it at me again. She could do this for hours. I wish I could upload a video of it.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> It was supposed to be nice today and no rain in the forecast but it's raining. Go figure. Even looking at the weather page is shows sunny with a bit of cloud. Soooooooooo accurate.
> 
> Took Cassie out to play as I thought it was just overcast but it was a misty rain and then it turned into light rain.* But we ended up playing in the rain since I had all the stuff with me. We play soccer, it's so cute. She actually throws the ball to me and I kick it away and she retrieves it and throws it at me again. She could do this for hours. I wish I could upload a video of it*.


I would love to see that. I get great joy out of watching animals interacting with us humans.


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Gr3iz

It is raining in Daytona, FL ... <sigh>


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Cookiegal

Today it's going up to 82 feeling like 97. It's the darn humidity! Seems like tomorrow will be the last day of this crap and then it will go back to normal values with less humidity hopefully until next year.


----------



## Cookiegal

So right now it's 86 feeling like 100F! Enough is enough!


----------



## Cookiegal

Now it's 86 feels like 104!


----------



## 2twenty2

Warning!!!


----------



## Gr3iz

It was still 89F (on my thermometer) when I was outside cooking at about 7:30 ... Arrgghhh!


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Gr3iz

And here ...


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## 2twenty2

...








https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/weather/ontario/toronto


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## 2twenty2

Raining at the moment


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## Cookiegal

Very chilly 44F here this morning. Gotta get out the woolies.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Very chilly 44F here this morning. Gotta get out the woolies.


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## Deke40

I feel sorry for the people where Fiona made land fall but the whole east coast should count their blessings.

Look at the wind speeds for later.


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## Deke40

Looks like one of them is going to sneak through to the Caribbean. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Deke40

Looks like 35 will not be a threat to me south of Houston on the coast.


----------



## 2twenty2

__





Loading…






www.theweathernetwork.com





Radar > Canadian Weather Radar - Environment Canada

Tropical Cyclone Information Statements > Tropical Cyclone Information Statements - Environment Canada


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## Gr3iz

And here ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Port aux Basques, N.L., is under a state of emergency with partial evacuation order, homes have been destroyed




__





Loading…






www.theweathernetwork.com









__





Public Weather Alerts for Canada - Environment Canada


When severe weather threatens, Environment Canada issues alerts that notify those in affected areas so that they can take steps to protect themselves and their property from harm. The type of alert issued depends on the severity and timing of the event. Special statements: issued to highlight...




weather.gc.ca





Tropical Cyclone Information Statements




__





Tropical Cyclone Information Statements - Environment Canada


A bulletin describes the storm's current position, strength, present movement and central pressure.Information on reported severe weather or impacts, and an overview of expected impacts (if predictable). Also includes a summary of inland and marine warnings issued by the Canadian Hurricane...




weather.gc.ca


----------



## Gr3iz

You in safe territory, knuck?


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> You in safe territory, knuck?


Yep


----------



## Gr3iz

Good! Glad to hear it!


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## Gr3iz




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## Gr3iz

It just got real dark here and I hear the thunder. It has started raining.Temp is about 80-ish.


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## renegade600

freeze warnings for the next couple of nights here in NEA


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## Gr3iz




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## plodr

I'm tired of 3 days of gloom and rain! At least it is not snow.
On October 30, 2011, we had a snow storm. Because the leaves were still on the trees, trees came crashing down all over the area and took out transformers and power lines. We were without power for over 8 1/2 days. I don't want to re-live that.




__





Loading…






en.wikipedia.org




From the chart, it looks like we got 16"/41 cm.


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## Gr3iz




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## Gr3iz




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## Gr3iz




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## 2twenty2

Its







here


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## Gr3iz

Seems like it's warmer up north! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Shorts and t-shirt weather up here


----------



## Gr3iz

That is my 24x7x365 attire here! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Today


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## Gr3iz




----------



## 2twenty2

*Storm Warning!

Ontario's Niagara Region, Buffalo* area prepare for 'intense snow squall' starting overnight

*Fort Erie* could see 30 to 60 cm of snow Thursday-Sunday, says Environment Canada

*Buffalo faces 'potentially life-threatening weather'

Buffalo* could get up to 4-5 feet of snow



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/hamilton/wintry-wallop-niagara-1.6655369


----------



## Gr3iz

'Tis the season ...


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## Gr3iz

Looks like a wet week ahead for us ...


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## Gr3iz




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## MPR




----------



## 2twenty2

🎄 🎅 ⛄


----------



## Gr3iz

We've still got a little snow left on the ground because it has been too cold to melt. Now we're expecting temps in the 60's by the end of the week! Crazy! On the other hand, I think this might be as close as we've come to a white Christmas in the 30+ years I've been down here! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## Gr3iz




----------



## Phil0110

Louisville, Kentucky today is 36F and cloudy.


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## Gr3iz




----------

